# RaspberryPints



## cliffo (17/5/14)

I've just come across this digital tap list that runs on a Raspberry Pi.

I thought it was pretty cool so I've started setting it up on a Pi that I've got just sitting around doing nothing.

A quick setup that I knocked up this evening (still needs a fair bit of tweaking):





Has anyone else got one of these up and running? Care to show you setup? Any tips?

I'd like to be able to change some setup options such as gallons to litres, SRM to EBC, etc.

Otherwise, I can see this replacing my current whiteboard tap list setup if only for the geekiness of it 

Cheers,
cliffo


----------



## lukiferj (18/5/14)

Looks good man. Now I've got anoher project to think about amd I've already got a few on the go.


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/5/14)

I followed this topic from it's original thread on HBT, note there is an up coming release that will have some options for metric, unfortunately this one is still on the wish list but I reckon once they have proven their flow meter accuracy( which will probably be around 200ml+/- a keg) I think this thing will go nuts


----------

